# Does anyone know where I can get some Apple promotional items in the UK?



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Stuff like pens, mouse pads etc. Got to be in the UK though. (As much as I love Apple, I wouldn't travel all the way over to America just to get a pen!)


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

They are nearly impossible to come by even on this side of the Atlantic (at least for free).

Your best bet is from a reseller such as RedLightRunner.com.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't mind paying.

EDIT : RedLightRunner is all in US dollars.....


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Google is your friend.


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

OK - thanks, but it would be easier in Uk pounds!


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Use a credit card. The correct amount, according to the exchange rate at the time of the purchase, will be charged to you.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You would be better off going straight to a place that makes mouse pads or pens (for example) and getting a customized one.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Yeah, as long as you don't mind violating a host of intellectual property laws.

(in other words, no company in its right mind would make such a thing for you)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

VegasACF said:


> Yeah, as long as you don't mind violating a host of intellectual property laws.
> 
> (in other words, no company in its right mind would make such a thing for you)


Didn't think about that...........

If you're that desperate, get a license. 
http://www.apple.com/legal/contacts.html
[email protected]


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Don't you have any Apple Stores on your side of the pond?


----------



## tedwinder (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes, there are, but they don't do own-brand 'unusual' stuff such as pens etc.


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thats odd...


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I've _never_ seen such things at Apple stores, and I've been in about ten of them.

:shrug:


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

They have stuff up at the register at the one near me.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

covert215 said:


> They have stuff up at the register at the one near me.


Yeah, I've seen pens, stickers and even T-shirts.

I love the Apple stores, they are so clean and nice looking -- just like their products and website.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

http://www.redlightrunner.com/index.html
http://missingbite.com/


----------

